# Show us your home workplace!



## Nihal (Mar 16, 2013)

What does your workplace - at home - look like? Do you have a desk, surrounding yourself with things you like, or do you use a laptop and wander around the house? If you use a laptop or notebook, where is your favourite place? Why?

Since I've started the topic I'm posting my photos (I'm not exactly a writer so it may be a little different). They're a bit old, but few things changed - both the display and plants grew up in size, heh. Yes, I have a thing for plants, just having them around improves my mood. I also like to keep useful reference books at hand.


----------



## Ophiucha (Mar 16, 2013)

My current work place is the twin bed I slept on as a child, with a couple of woolly pillows and a notebook and pen I got during some breast cancer awareness event last fall, under the light of an obscenely bright $2 light I got at the grocery store.


----------



## Chilari (Mar 16, 2013)

Nihal, I think you need to clean your coffee mug, there's life growing in it.

I like your owl.

My workplace is far too messy to photograph.


----------



## FatCat (Mar 16, 2013)

This is where the magic happens, or at least it will...maybe.


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 16, 2013)

The area 'behind' the computer desk:


----------



## Nihal (Mar 16, 2013)

@Ophiucha
Sometimes I do it, but with my sketchbook.

@FatCat
Just noticed... Is it an orange? Ã´.o

@Steerpike
Found Sabriel!



Chilari said:


> Nihal, I think you need to clean your coffee mug, there's life growing in it.


I think it's trying to take over my desk!







Oh, and mine used to be messy too. Sometimes it gets messy again...


----------



## Steerpike (Mar 16, 2013)

Moved outside to write. Lap was commandeered:


----------



## FatCat (Mar 16, 2013)

Nihal said:


> @FatCat
> Just noticed... Is it an orange? Ã´.o


 
Mandarin, but close enough


----------

